# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  من فوائد الدراسه مع البنات

## امام اباتي

*فوائد الدراسة مع البنات!!!!........ 
فوائد الدراسة مع البنات:

1- بتقل نسبة الغياب الى %99 

2- تنتهي أيام النذاله وعدم تسليف الاقلام والأموال 

3- كل واحد يفتح أذونه وعيونه مع الدرس عشان يشرح للطالبات 

4- كثرة الادب والاحترام بين الشباب وكل واحد مسوي فيها أخلاق 

5- تلقاهم صاحيين من الـ 3 الفجر عشان مايروح للجامعة وعيونه منفخه 

6- تشم كل أنواع العود والبخور والعطور 

7- بتقل نسبة النوم بالحصص الى % 200 

8- يكثرون الشعراء والرومانسين في الحصص 

9- المدرسين بنبسطوا من الطلاب دايماً حافظين الدرس وحالين الواجب 
لا.....وتشوف الدفتر كل سطر بلون مختلف 

10- تكثر العزايم بأوقات الفراغ .. وطبعا ينسوا أيام البيض والفلافل 
ويبدوها......بفطيرة عسل 

11- كل واحد يكتب جواله وايميله على الطاوله مسوي فيها (ذكريات) 

12- كل  البنات  بينجحوا ..... ليييه؟ 

لان كل طالب يسعى الى تغشيشهم 

13- وفي الاخير البنت تنجح والولد يسقط وهكذا حتى يصير عمره 50
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*امام  تحياتي دي بالغت فيها والله  لانو بقي يحصل العكس الولد ينجح والبنت  لا
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*بوست رائع ياإمام بس تواجد الولد مع البنات كتير بسبب المياعة وسبسبت الشعر ولبس ؟؟؟؟ والكلام شكلوا بكون عامل كيف كيف ؟؟؟؟ والراجل أهم حاجة فيهو الخشونة لكن اولاد الزمن حدث ولاحرج وبقينا ماعارفين نفرق الولد من الولد اللهم نسألك السلامة
                        	*

----------

